
Opinion: is it safe to invest in Bitcoin? - defrun
https://medium.com/blockchain-media/on-qoura-and-personally-during-a-casual-talk-about-blockchain-and-bitcoin-i-am-often-asked-whether-654792aaedd5
======
defrun
What is your opinion?

~~~
bobbba
I would consider Bitcoin more of a speculation as opposed to an investment at
this time since the currency and blockchain technology elements are in the
early adopter stage. Much like the internet in the late 1980's when many
viewed it as a fad until acceptance and utilization grew. At this point I
would say it is safe to speculate in Bitcoin.

